# Cordless Tools



## jowwy (26 Nov 2020)

What you all using by the way of cordless tools for the DIY jobs....

my self I have a worx drill and impact driver, 2 batteries and charger
Makita cordless jigsaw....1 battery and charger

soon going to add the worx chainsaw, angle grinder and circular saw.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

A good few Ryobi products.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2020)

18 volt Ryobi drill. Expensive but good. I've also got a mini 3.6 volt electric screwdriver made by Hitachi which is excellent for light assembly work up to M8 threads.


----------



## Electric_Andy (26 Nov 2020)

Cordless drill for small things, cordless impact driver. The rest is corded because they are cheaper.


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> A good few Ryobi products.


How do you find the ryobi range??


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> How do you find the ryobi range??


I

Open the second drawer down on the third filing cabinet from the left, some are also kept in the car for daily use.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

I like to Ryobi range it serves my purposes well and seems value for money. Drills x hot melt glue gun, large light, impact drivers, multi tool, jig saw, circular saw, 12v hammer, yes hammer.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2020)

Makita and Stanley Fatmax.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Nov 2020)

Makita (drill) and Dremel


----------



## gbb (26 Nov 2020)

Makita 18v drill
Makita handheld vacuum, same battery, just for tidying up after DIY.
A 13 yo Panasonic cordless drill with 2 batteries probably 14v nimh but the batteries don't hold a lot of charge now, but more than good enough to do most home jobs. It was around £260 back then, a proper workshop piece of kit. What's it worth now?...next to nothing so I keep it despite the Makita.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Nov 2020)

A 12v Hilti cordless drill, quality tool but both batteries don’t hold much charge now.
An 18v Mikita drill which is very good.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Nov 2020)

Wall to wall DeWalt for just about every job you can imagine, with a few Milwaukee tools where that was the most expensive option.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Nov 2020)

A Hitachi cordless drill/screwdriver. Not bad, good battery life but the chuck is rotten.
A wee Ryobi screwdriver - handy to keep in the desk drawer for jobs around the house.
I usually have an assortment of gas nail guns for work - got a Max GS690/CH/EX/CE framing nailer, a Montana GB16-64CE brad nailer, a Montana GSN34-65MC/TILE/CE roofing tile nailer - all gas/battery. A couple of High Pressure pneumatic nail guns and a pneumatic impact driver (sorta cordless). Also a Max Rebar tier and a Max Rebar cutter, both battery tools.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Nov 2020)

Will be buying Makita stuff as I now have 2 of their batteries and a charger! The hedge trimmer has been better this year than any corded one I've had up to now.


----------



## FrankCrank (27 Nov 2020)

I mostly use a large cordless hammer.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2020)

Worx hammer drill, Worx SDS drill, Worx angle grinder, two screw drivers


----------



## Sharky (27 Nov 2020)

Cordless hedge trimmer and cordless drill


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2020)

Bosch drill and screwdriver, Stihl chainsaw, Stihl leaf blower.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2020)

Bosch.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2020)

Ryobi drill/driver and lightweight Bosch saw.

Neither get much use, but I only paid about £130 for both.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Nov 2020)

Occasionally I have to DIY'it on the butlers day off....


----------



## Mark Grant (27 Nov 2020)

Makita mainly & DeWalt.
The DeWalt was a freebie with a Howdens kitchen.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Nov 2020)

I have ben a Makita man for years, however if I am getting a new tool that I think I won't use much then I step down and get whatever is on offer with great trade reviews, such as Titan.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Occasionally I have to DIY'it on the butlers day off....
> 
> View attachment 560383



Want....


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Nov 2020)

Just moved so treated myself to a DeWalt drill/driver, and just bought a Worx cordless offset extendable screwdriver which makes getting into the corners of window recesses to put up blinds really easy! Otherwise ancient B&D heat gun, corded Toolstation (?) SDS drill, and cheap own brand sander and small angle grinder, bought for one job only and still in the tool box.


----------



## winjim (27 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I like to Ryobi range it serves my purposes well and seems value for money. Drills x hot melt glue gun, large light, impact drivers, multi tool, jig saw, circular saw, 12v hammer, yes hammer.


I'm interested in Ryobi. I always see them on sponsored YouTube channels so I wondered if they might be a bit shonky, but looking them up they look like they might be just right for the sort of very occasional DIY that I do.


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 Nov 2020)

I had a Ryobi battery fail but the warranty service was swift and efficient. Got a lot of use out of the drill. I picked up a drill-powered circular saw at a car boot sale but max revs is not fast enough.
My other power tool are cheap Aldi mains powered ones inc palm router and multi-tool


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2020)

winjim said:


> I'm interested in Ryobi. I always see them on sponsored YouTube channels so I wondered if they might be a bit shonky, but looking them up they look like they might be just right for the sort of very occasional DIY that I do.




I use mine every day without problems.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Nov 2020)

Wickes cordless hammer drill with a spare battery. That's about it.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Archie_tect (27 Nov 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 560500


Ah, an old Trigger broom.


----------



## Chromatic (27 Nov 2020)

All my cordless tools are DeWalt.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (27 Nov 2020)

18 volt Dewalt drill. Need a Dewalt impact wrench body for the car though.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Nov 2020)

Been Dewalt for years, they have gone downhill in the last few years, so next time I'll be looking at Makita if I'm feeling flush. That said, been using some Titan stuff recently and it seems pretty decent for the price. I'd go for Festool but I'm not that rich.


----------



## newts (27 Nov 2020)

Tried most makes over tha last 30 years & Dewalt/Elu have always been good batteries & reliable.
My first cordless drill in 1984 was AEG 7.2v, you could stir a cup of tea with it & then have to charge it for 24 hours


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2020)

My full kit of Panasonic as served me well for the last 20 years. If I was still in the game I'd invest in a Festool kit.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2020)

Your cordless tools aren't as good as this one I have. The ultimate cordless tool.

I win.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2020)

And for the win...


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Nov 2020)

I've got a combination of B&D, Bosch green DIY and Bosch blue Pro stuff. I'm a design engineer for Bosch powertools though, the B&D stuff I own is a hangover from my pre-Bosch days  It still works so I haven't felt the need to replace it yet. Anything new I get is now Bosch, largely because I have a cupboard full of 18V & 36V Bosch batteries that I've amassed over the last decadebut also because it's genuinely good kit and from what I've seen they look after customers if it goes wrong. Pretty impressive what some of the new blue 18V ProCore cordless stuff is capable of


----------



## gbb (28 Nov 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I have ben a Makita man for years, however if I am getting a new tool that I think I won't use much then I step down and get whatever is on offer with great trade reviews, such as Titan.


We have a 240v Titan SDS drill at work. £50 on offer at the time was utterly ridiculous, if it lasted a year it was good value. As it is, it's still with us, it doesn't get used every week, let alone day but putting down 16 mm holes in concrete , it copes very well. Very good value if value is what you want.


----------



## keithmac (28 Nov 2020)

I've had my Dewalt 18v lithium combi drill for 15 years and still going strong, seen a fair bit of action!.

Gtech Lawnmower 2.0 and Hedge Trimmer 3.0 are great bits of kit too.

Gone over to Milwaulkee at work, M12 cordless ratchets (1/4 and 3/8th), will probably end up with their 3/8th impact gun if the Snap-on dies (to be fair that's done 16 years or more? and still going).

The Milwaulkee M12 is a massive range, might end up with some of their kit at home too.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2020)

Got myself some new bits as mine are starting to wear out


----------



## gbb (29 Nov 2020)

Not at home but we use almost exclusively Makita cordless. We have 4 drills, 2x 4 inch grinders, a jigsaw, circular saw, impact wrench, they get proper workshop use and tbf, we have replaced 2x drills and 2x grinders over the nearly 3 years we have been there with a team of around 10 in the dept.
We had a couple Milwaukee drills, one failed quite quickly, our boss thought they were good to use but we seem to have settled longer term with Makita.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> Got myself some new bits as mine are starting to wear out



Let's not do a 'show us your bits' thread - could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Let's not do a 'show us your bits' thread - could be taken the wrong way.


 very true.......


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2020)

Having bought my son an impact wrench, I may need to buy into the cordless drill that uses the same batteries. Currently got a Bosch one that's held up well, but it's not a beefy one - I have a corded big SDS and a normal corded drill.


----------



## derrick (30 Nov 2020)

Been using these for a few years,


----------



## Proto (30 Nov 2020)

Ryobi drill/driver with a couple of batteries. Good quality tool, very 0lease with it.

Stihl chainsaw, 2 batteries. Brilliant Tool, can’t praise it enough.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2020)

Dewalt here, brushless gear. Multi drill , impact driver , multitool and about to add a impact wrench. Also want the circular saw and jigsaw. However stock is rare just now so will wait.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Nov 2020)

Erbauer for me, drill/driver and impact driver, jigsaw, mower hedge trimmer and strimmer , all have allowed me to do the bits I need, and Mrs SnG to get on with the grass, without traipsing cables all over the place. I looked at Ryobi , but didn’t want to pay the extra, and the Makita/Dewalt stuff seems a little over the top for my diy skills.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Dec 2020)

These. The two big hammer drills on the left are nearly 30 years old and have drilled thousands of holes each, the gearboxes still sound like new.


----------



## JhnBssll (9 Dec 2020)

Hilti know how to make power tools, thats for sure


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Dec 2020)

My cord was cut off 61 years ago... I've worked, even without batteries, ever since.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Dec 2020)

Hilti have quite the Nazi past though.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Hilti have quite the Nazi past though.


Yeah, give me a Tiger tank over a Sherman any day.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Hilti have quite the Nazi past though.


I turned up to a meeting of engineers on a site one afternoon wearing a Hugo Boss suit and pushing a cart stacked with German built X-ray fluorescence gear, my two colleagues gave me a raised arm salute (it was a hackneyed joke at work) but the Belgium hosts missed the joke, words were had later.


----------



## Andy_R (9 Dec 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> I mostly use a large cordless hammer.


Aka a cordless impact driver...


----------



## keithmac (10 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> These. The two big hammer drills on the left are nearly 30 years old and have drilled thousands of holes each, the gearboxes still sound like new.
> View attachment 562515



You get what you pay for .


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Dec 2020)

keithmac said:


> You get what you pay for .


- not necessarily


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2020)

keithmac said:


> You get what you pay for .


Not if Hermes are doing the delivery.


----------



## yo vanilla (10 Dec 2020)

For cordless I have a RIDGID 18V kit, similar to this one. Also a 12V DeWalt drill and impact driver. Over the years I've had some BOSCH and Makita. The RIDGID has been by far the longest lasting. Tools are tough and batteries have lasted the test of time.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Not if Hermes are doing the delivery.


DPD bloke used to put my packages in bin liners I left on my gate at the back of the place and lower them over it with a hooked stick and to one side out of sight.
A friend had a very different experience when he had a computer monitor left at the back of his house, with no card put through the door to let him know, he found it two days later while putting out his bins, it had rained.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Dec 2020)

Have any of you sent tools to the recycling place because the batteries had died on an otherwise good tool and you had found that the part was no longer available?


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Dec 2020)

Yes


----------



## I like Skol (10 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Have any of you sent tools to the recycling place because the batteries had died on an otherwise good tool and you had found that the part was no longer available?


Yes, but after 20+ years.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Dec 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes





I like Skol said:


> Yes, but after 20+ years.


There are remedies. What marque and model of tools do you have that are dormant due to battery death?


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Dec 2020)

Too late!


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Dec 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Too late!


It crossed the rainbow bridge and is now in power tool heaven?


----------



## Colin Grigson (12 Dec 2020)

Makita drill, grinder and jigsaw - all cordless and faultless


----------



## Goldenretriever (12 Dec 2020)

Started off with Elu and graduated to Hitachi and Milwaukee. Had an indestructable Hitachi drill which I have passed on to my son. Moved to Makita when they became the the first I think to sell seperates. So you only had to buy what you needed. Now have three drills and a multi tool along with about six batteries and one charger. All carried in a bag which is cheaper than the fancy boxs. Don't think the saws are good enough if you're using them constantly. Only ever burnt one out and that was drilling green oak, should have used my big electric drill.


----------



## gbb (12 Dec 2020)

Modestly interesting story...
Fella at work went to B&Q to pick up a combo set he had ordered online, something like a drill, screwdriver, multi tool, maybe another tool, charger and a battery ot two...on a special offer and good value...and a good manufacture although I cant remember which.
When he got there, they apologised, they had no stock and no way they could get any more.
So he suggested they give him it all in individual units...and they obliged.

Of course he ended up with many more batteries and chargers than he needed, which he sold and made the deal even better than it already was.


----------



## MntnMan62 (12 Dec 2020)

My wife likes to use the lifelike.....um.....oops......


----------



## flake99please (12 Dec 2020)

Mikita drill, impact driver, circular saw, and jigsaw, in the cordless range. Corded Worx belt sander completes the collection.


----------



## Notafettler (13 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> What you all using by the way of cordless tools for the DIY jobs....
> 
> my self I have a worx drill and impact driver, 2 batteries and charger
> Makita cordless jigsaw....1 battery and charger
> ...


Bosch drill, impact and circular saw. 
Oregon chainsaw 2 batteries (not really up to it) would never ever buy but they do the job for fallen branches and fallen saplings. As i normally fetch in pannier bags or bike trailer. So two batteries do 2-3 loads. Junk compared to petrol and not a lot lighter. Oregon polesaw, minimal usage but excellent when used, really like it. 
Would not consider angle grinder based on circular saw battery life. Would say near enough useless. Circular saw okay. 
Note angle grinder used on concrete posts, concrete gravel boards and slabs. A battery probably wouldn't get me through one post.


----------



## Notafettler (13 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Modestly interesting story...
> Fella at work went to B&Q to pick up a combo set he had ordered online, something like a drill, screwdriver, multi tool, maybe another tool, charger and a battery ot two...on a special offer and good value...and a good manufacture although I cant remember which.
> When he got there, they apologised, they had no stock and no way they could get any more.
> So he suggested they give him it all in individual units...and they obliged.
> ...


Something similar with me. Bought combo of Bosch drills. Deal was extra battery from the builders merchant and 4th from Bosch if you register your drills with them. I must have accidentally registered more than once as I got loads and loads of batteries. Had to sell them on ebay to make room in the garage!


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2020)

All my cordless tools still work perfectly.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Dec 2020)

cordless screwdriver 1980s


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Dec 2020)

Ah a Yankee driver! I still use mine regularly, it's always in my tool bag and has been a saviour on several occasions. I bought mine in the 80's, I suspect none of the cordless tools bought now will be around in the 2060's.


----------



## newts (24 Dec 2020)

I haven't used my Yankee screwdriver in the last 35 years. In 1981 it was on every carpenters/joiners wishlist just behind an Estwing hammer & Disston panel saw.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> cordless screwdriver 1980s
> View attachment 564911


Brings back memories...used to pay money weekly for tools when a apprentice.Still got a couple of these and a pair of left and right handed gilbow tin snips.Christ tools were expensive in the mid eighties.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> cordless screwdriver 1980s
> View attachment 564911


] Oh Lordy! Those things were really something. You skinned your knuckles when the bit cammed out of the slot, or you got the web of skin between your thumb and forefinger stuck in the spiral mechanism. I was elated when I chucked mine in the trash compactor.


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Ah a Yankee driver! I still use mine regularly, it's always in my tool bag and has been a saviour on several occasions. I bought mine in the 80's, I suspect none of the cordless tools bought now will be around in the 2060's.


Neither will I but I have been around since 1950.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> cordless screwdriver 1980s
> View attachment 564911


Yep I’ve got one of those might even have two !! However I then remember why I have a cordless power tool


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Dec 2020)

I bought a Bosch cordless screwdriver just before Christmas as my daughter's present was a desk and shelves from IKEA. I looked at it as just part of the cost of the present because I know what flat-packed furniture can be like at the best of times.
My goodness I'm glad I got it, it took about 90 mins to assemble everything but with manual screwdrivers that could have taken 4 hours, _and_ caused hand blisters, plus a bad back. Must have been 70 screws in that thing, some of them really long.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Dec 2020)

We have these at work for removing machine covers , well handy ! You can also buy a torque adapter as well !!


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Dec 2020)

Been looking out for a brushless dewalt 18v circular saw but they would appear to be like hens teeth. Is there a new model due out ? The cheaper non brushless still available tho .


----------



## Andy_R (2 Jan 2021)

Just discovered this guy on youtube


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2021)

Our 36v Bosch SDS has just about died after 12 years I put new brushes in last year but I think there is a torque limiter on there somewhere so it keys cutting out. As the rest of our stuff is 18v Dewalt I'll replace it with one of theirs. We already have 6 batteries & 2 chargers


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jan 2021)

Got a 36v Hilti sds drill at work. Was bought for drilling concrete for anchor bolts ! Used for homers these days  . Was about £800 quid at the time ! Must be about 12yr old now .


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 Jan 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> Cordless drill for small things, cordless impact driver. The rest is corded because they are cheaper.


Well I have started to change my mind. I have recently been using 2 x corded sanders, a corded planer and dust extractor, plus of course my mitre saw and table saw are both corded. It's a real pain to be honest. The other day I had 3 of them out, tripped over one cord and my planer fell to the ground. Luckily didn't seem to damage it.

So I'm now thinking of getting a Milwaukee cordless Jigsaw with 1 x 5aH battery. Then whenever I feel I can afford it, I can slowly upgrade the rest of my tools to cordless and hopefully just share the same battery. Perhaps Makita are cheaper, but having watched a lot of "Project Farm" on Youtube, the Milwaukee stuff seems to come out on top quite often in terms of power output. It wil either be Milwaukee, Dewalt or Makita, will just have to do some research and see what affordable range of tools each brand does. It seems a good idea to have all the same battery that I can share around


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Jan 2021)

Bought a couple of 5amp bats for my dewalt tools, I too am looking for a jigsaw , brushless .


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> Well I have started to change my mind. I have recently been using 2 x corded sanders, a corded planer and dust extractor, plus of course my mitre saw and table saw are both corded. It's a real pain to be honest. The other day I had 3 of them out, tripped over one cord and my planer fell to the ground. Luckily didn't seem to damage it.
> 
> So I'm now thinking of getting a Milwaukee cordless Jigsaw with 1 x 5aH battery. Then whenever I feel I can afford it, I can slowly upgrade the rest of my tools to cordless and hopefully just share the same battery. Perhaps Makita are cheaper, but having watched a lot of "Project Farm" on Youtube, the Milwaukee stuff seems to come out on top quite often in terms of power output. It wil either be Milwaukee, Dewalt or Makita, will just have to do some research and see what affordable range of tools each brand does. It seems a good idea to have all the same battery that I can share around


You know how to pi55 off 'DeWalt' owners, tell em they're 'Black and Decker' tools, mind they even had to buy 'Elu'out to get a decent router with the MOF 96/177 being the best ever.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> You know how to pi55 off 'DeWalt' owners, tell em they're 'Black and Decker' tools, mind they even had to buy 'Elu'out to get a decent router with the MOF 96/177 being the best ever.


I had a MOF 96. I was a really great machine. Not too heavy, quite compact and surprisingly powerful. It eventually packed up after many, many hours of use. I never found a replacement that came close.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jan 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I bought a Bosch cordless screwdriver just before Christmas as my daughter's present was a desk and shelves from IKEA. I looked at it as just part of the cost of the present because I know what flat-packed furniture can be like at the best of times.
> My goodness I'm glad I got it, it took about 90 mins to assemble everything but with manual screwdrivers that could have taken 4 hours, _and_ caused hand blisters, plus a bad back. Must have been 70 screws in that thing, some of them really long.
> 
> View attachment 565434


they could have put the PH0 and PZ1 bits in the correct places before taking a photo.... shoddy Bosch... shoddy


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> You know how to pi55 off 'DeWalt' owners, tell em they're 'Black and Decker' tools,


An unpi$$ed off DeWalt owner here, very happy with them, already knew the connection before buying, at the price point they are very good.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Jan 2021)

Yep work for me  . Still have some B&D drills , must be about 40yr old maybe more, and they still work !!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2021)

On a different note, cordless tools to avoid.

I've got one of these -





Good points - good torque, long battery life etc. Bad point - the keyless chuck is awful, impossible to tighten properly and the bits invariably work loose in use.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> On a different note, cordless tools to avoid.
> 
> I've got one of these -
> View attachment 571212
> ...


Change the chuck


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 Jan 2021)

Been looking at Milwaukee prices. Bit much for me. Annoyingly the Bosch battery I have for my old drill will not fit the newer tools. So back to square one. Might got for Makita, their bare units seem to be cheaper and they have a good reputation


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2021)

One of the builder's merchant groups I supply took in the range of Milwaukee tools. After initial interest from builders, joiners etc it turned into a range for hobbyists and DIYers. The feedback they got was the tools were substantially heavier than other brands which really hit home when working at height or lugging tools onto a site. The industrial tools I sell for work are configured for Makita or DeWalt as these are the tools most likely to be carried by tradesmen.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2021)

By the way, for a giggle, who can put a price to that bad boy?  (screws are 80-160mm)


----------



## stephec (30 Jan 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> One of the builder's merchant groups I supply took in the range of Milwaukee tools. After initial interest from builders, joiners etc it turned into a range for hobbyists and DIYers. The feedback they got was the tools were substantially heavier than other brands which really hit home when working at height or lugging tools onto a site. The industrial tools I sell for work are configured for Makita or DeWalt as these are the tools most likely to be carried by tradesmen.
> View attachment 571220


Is that a real thing?

If it is I want one, might never use it but it's very manly looking. 😊


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2021)

stephec said:


> Is that a real thing?
> 
> If it is I want one, might never use it but it's very manly looking. 😊


It's for fixing drywall/plasterboard.


----------



## stephec (30 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> It's for fixing drywall/plasterboard.


An automatic screw dispenser and liner upper?

It's got to have a laser projecting a red dot pointer for accurate targeting if I get one. 😂


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> It's for fixing drywall/plasterboard.


You could, but it's a bit over-speced for that. Mainly used in CLT construction for screwing large wooden panels together.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> You could, but it's a bit over-speced for that. Mainly used in CLT construction for screwing large wooden panels together.


Completely OT are you sure it's buggerlugs, I have always thought it was buggalugs, the previous as connotations that i'm not sure I want to get into.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Completely OT are you sure it's buggerlugs, I have always thought it was buggalugs, the previous as connotations that i'm not sure I want to get into.


Not sure, but my hearing is farked so I might be right


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jan 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> By the way, for a giggle, who can put a price to that bad boy?  (screws are 80-160mm)


About £600 with the drill/driver?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> About £600 with the drill/driver?


higher


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jan 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> higher


It looks well made but it must be a bit of a handful to use.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jan 2021)

It's pretty well balanced but at £2200 it's a bit "niche". + VAT


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2021)

Pack of these,10 for about a fiver and a decent cordless drill for dry wall fixing.Unless it's a every day job,most don't need top of the range stuff.Saying that I've a mixing drill that I bought from Lidl or Aldi that I've had for at least five years,mixed all sorts of plaster and sand/cement and it's still going strong.I think it was less than 40 quid.Ive a screwfix cordless drill aswell that was about 40 quid bought in a emergency and found that good.


----------



## gbb (2 Feb 2021)

Discussing cordless tools today at work ...
We gravitated toward Makita and once you start, it's obviously easier and cheaper to stick with one or the other. But , today we find ourselves with a broken cordless circular saw (DCS550 perhaps). Its not that old, it hasn't seen that much work but while it spun up ok, the blade wouldnt run well once you started cutting. It looks like the opinions inside have become damaged.
Now someone might have abused it, there are 10 of us...so perhaps it's a user issue rather than the product.
But over the last few months we have also replaced 2 drills and a 2x 4 inch disc cutters...all cordless Makita.
But then, I notice one of our older, still good Makita drills is brushed technology and a metal gearbox, the whole thing is sturdy and has lasted. I dont doubt both are readily available but there will be a hefty price difference.
We all agreed, based on this last year, Makita hasn't shone out for us.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2021)

I'll be honest I'm not a fan, I had a cordless Makita drill & it didn't last as long as I expected & when replaced with the Screwfix brand Erbauer (or something like that) it was out performed as well


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Feb 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> On a different note, cordless tools to avoid.
> 
> I've got one of these -
> View attachment 571212
> ...


Got one of those as well , might be an older model . I keep it at the caravan and yes too the chuck , it’s crap !!


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> What you all using by the way of cordless tools for the DIY jobs....
> 
> my self I have a worx drill and impact driver, 2 batteries and charger
> Makita cordless jigsaw....1 battery and charger
> ...





gbb said:


> Discussing cordless tools today at work ...
> We gravitated toward Makita and once you start, it's obviously easier and cheaper to stick with one or the other. But , today we find ourselves with a broken cordless circular saw (DCS550 perhaps). Its not that old, it hasn't seen that much work but while it spun up ok, the blade wouldnt run well once you started cutting. It looks like the opinions inside have become damaged.
> Now someone might have abused it, there are 10 of us...so perhaps it's a user issue rather than the product.
> But over the last few months we have also replaced 2 drills and a 2x 4 inch disc cutters...all cordless Makita.
> ...


I always liked Makita and have a drill my dad used when he installed alarms. He retired 15 years ago, I still have it. Brilliant but doubt the new stuff is as good. 2019 Christmas I was bought a Worx cordless drill which came with 2 batteries. Its bloody brilliant and does everything I need it too. Seems good kit


----------

